# scrap



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

Taking my scrap in today thought you guys would get a kick out of the lead pipe pic at the top


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Are you going to sort it out, or just dump the whole load and say " what this worth " ?


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Sort it and you'll get a lot more.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I hope you make enough money off of that scrap to make bail -- Unless you are the one they were originally issued to, possession of those US Mail sorting totes is a felony.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Sort it and you'll get a lot more.


 It's also worth it to separate the new, clean copper from the oxidized or painted copper.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

TOOK MINE IN A COUPLE OF WEEDS AGO.
THEY WANTED ALL THE WASHERS OUT OF THE ANGLE STOPS AND SUCH
TO MUCH GREEN AND THEY WANTED TO CALL IT #2 COPPER
CHROME PLATED BRASS THEY WANTED TO CALL DIRTY
COPPER SOLDERED INTO BRASS THEY WANTED TO CALL DIRTY

iS THIS HOW THEY DO IT AROUND YOU. I HAVE NOT HAD IT DONE LIKE THIS BEFORE.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

What do you get for lead? Years ago a couple of guys I worked with loaded a pick-up full of lead. After almost breaking his axles they barely walked away with enough for a case?:blink:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

89plumbum said:


> What do you get for lead? Years ago a couple of guys I worked with loaded a pick-up full of lead. After almost breaking his axles they barely walked away with enough for a case?:blink:


They're paying 5 buck a piece for car batteries around here.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^

Same here.


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Are you going to sort it out, or just dump the whole load and say " what this worth " ?


 That pretty much sums it up Didn't take my lead and but last I checked it was 20 cents a pound a couple years ago


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

That's not scrap. This is scrap !!


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> That's not scrap. This is scrap !!


Thats what my mess looked like!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It almost filled a 16' trailer !! Lead was $400. And copper was $3000. To bad the boss keeps it all !!!


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> It almost filled a 16' trailer !! Lead was $400. And copper was $3000. To bad the boss keeps it all !!!


What price on lead


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I don't recall I didn't take the load. The grunts did. I was busy plumbing !!! I think 20 cents but I could call. They wouldn't take your lead


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I don't recall I didn't take the load. The grunts did. I was busy plumbing !!! I think 20 cents but I could call. They wouldn't take your lead


 Does my lead not qualify as a lead and I am in cleveland I dont think ill b trucking any lead to texas


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> It almost filled a 16' trailer !! Lead was $400. And copper was $3000. To bad the boss keeps it all !!!


Your boss doesn't give you a taste?! The guys I worked for ALWAYS gave a taste. That keeps ya from holding the scrap off to the side for yourself. Plus it keeps the guys watching the other guys for the same.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

walker426 said:


> That pretty much sums it up Didn't take my lead and but last I checked it was 20 cents a pound a couple years ago


Why such heavy tares on your brass & #2 copper? Did you take the stuff in in 55 gallon drums?


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

mccmech said:


> Why such heavy tares on your brass & #2 copper? Did you take the stuff in in 55 gallon drums?



I was wondering the same thing..


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I think lead is .50 lb here. My buddy takes all mine to make fishing weights though.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

When I worked for the other guy I vowed I would let my employees divide the scrap bounty. I held my promise to myself cry but it felt good at the same time. Nice bonus.


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

mccmech said:


> Why such heavy tares on your brass & #2 copper? Did you take the stuff in in 55 gallon drums?


 It was in a hopper


----------

